# Erreur 22 lors de la restauration d'une image disque



## Giac Giac (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai une image disque à restaurer sur un disque interne, mais quand je lance la retauration, une boite de dialogue s'ouvre avec écrit : "Une erreur (22) est arrivée lors de la copie.

L'image est en .dmg, je l'ais vérifié mais il n'y à aucun problème, même le disque (je l'ai réparé aussi) mais rien y fait, ça ne marche pas. :hein:

Malgré les heures que j'ai passé à chercher, je ne trouve pas, donc si quelqu'un sait ce qui se passe et comment remédier à mon problème, merci de me venir en aide. :rose:

HELP!!!


----------



## Invité (20 Juillet 2012)

Double-clic sur l'image et ouverture avec DiskImageMounter (défaut) ou avec utilitaire de disque ?


----------

